# Jacksonville beaches reopen in Florida as states begin easing stay-at-home restrictions



## Gardenlover (Apr 18, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/us/jacksonville-florida-beach-reopen/index.html

Good to see, but I hope it's not too soon. Time will tell.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

Big, big mistake!


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 18, 2020)

To soon. 
In 2 weeks they will probably have a resurgence of Covid-19 cases.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 18, 2020)

I sincerely hope there will be no resurgence of COVID-19 positive cases. Unless they've done mass testing and contact tracing, they're taking a big risk with this decision.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 18, 2020)

I agree.
Although this is way northeast of me, I plan to get out of dodge on the next wave.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2020)

There appears to be a resurgence of this virus in some parts of Asia in recent days.  It's too soon to tell, but any decline in this illness might well just be temporary.  IMO, people would be foolish to let their guard down at this time.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 18, 2020)

Your right Don till they find a cure we all are in danger of getting this virus.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 19, 2020)

Way too soon to open the beaches in my opinion!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2020)

Gambling and playing with fire. Not a good idea in the long term.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

Totally agree, far too soon.., there's been no testing, yet these people are now permitted to go and mix on the beach ( yes I know supposedly 6 feet apart)... I pray to God it doesn't happen, but I have a horrible feeling  that within a few weeks there's going to be a huge increase in Covid-19 patients in the Jacksonville beach area..

I'd love to go out...really would love it as I;m sure most here would too... but no way, not until there's evidence that incidences have dropped significantly, and there's proper testing being carried out on everyone..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2020)

IMO it sends a bad message to open a beach before some more essential businesses and public schools have been cleared to reopen.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Totally agree, far too soon.., there's been no testing, yet these people are now permitted to go and mix on the beach ( yes I know supposedly 6 feet apart)... I pray to God it doesn't happen, but I have a horrible feeling  that within a few weeks there's going to be a huge increase in Covid-19 patients in the Jacksonville beach area..
> 
> I'd love to go out...really would love it as I;m sure most here would too... but no way, not until there's evidence that incidences have dropped significantly, and there's proper testing being carried out on everyone..


Agree, HD.  

Yesterday hubby & I were chatting. He asked me when I thought we personally would start to feel comfortable with less stringent isolation and more social contact. I said, "Maybe sometime in July???" He said he was figuring on August. We agreed that our huge Christmas parties will probably not happen this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it sends a bad message to open a beach before some more essential businesses and public schools have been cleared to reopen.


Ditto....I am glad the schools where closed at the start of all this!! Children carry this bug home!! Glad they are closed for the rest of the year here in Texas..


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*You can't fix stupid.*


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 19, 2020)

I sent email to the office of the governor inquiring when they will start mass testing and contact tracing in LA county. I didn't get a direct answer and they said they are not doing in-the-field work (?) at the moment. 

I'm disappointed why they're not following basic protocol to contain an epidemic - 1) Test 2) Isolate  3) Trace contacts. 

I've read an article where S Korea has started opening shops after applying the above protocol. Those who tested positive but asymptomatic were isolated to prevent spreading the virus to the public. Thereafter, they gradually started to open business.

If third world countries like the Philippines have started mass testing and tracing contacts  why can't this nation with vast resources?


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2020)

They are following the restrictions to a certain extent.  Not many in the water.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto....I am glad the schools where closed at the start of all this!! Children carry this bug home!! Glad they are closed for the rest of the year here in Texas..


 Unfortunately not here, they're already talking today in the media about sending the children back to school ( part-time) on the 15th of May.... 

We went out today for the first time in ages, it was a beautiful day, and I didn't get to celebrate my birthday on friday so we thought we'd just take a walk around the quiet fields near our home in way of celebration .. As most of you know I live in the countryside outside London,  we hardly saw a soul, the odd dog walker... and it was absolutely bliss, and that's generally the way it is around here, although obviously a lot less cars on the road at the moment...  we  by going to these fields  and our neighbours acres of  farmlands.. (quarantined off in places due  to the pandemic )... weren't going to be a danger to anyone, and no-one to us... but when we got home late afternoon, I looked at the papers, and this is what  we saw was happening in London and  some of the more popular resorts today.... it makes me so mad.. , it's about time this government came down hard on people who break the rules by putting other people's lives at risk... ( I'll post my photos later or tomorrow from our walk)... but here's the pictures from the media from London and the coast today...




























  More here with videos.....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...covidiots-walk-Kensington-Palace-Gardens.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

I suppose I don't see the problem with opening the beaches as long as the social distancing is followed.   It's always very windy at the beach so no stagnant air.   I have no interest in it, but people are going to begin rebelling at being confined to quarters, so it may be time to open some things up with restrictions.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We agreed that our huge Christmas parties will probably not happen this year.


Dang, I was so hoping to make it this time.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*It's dumb and reckless. These folks are endangering innocent people, and in the USA this behavior is encouraged by some political leaders and grifting charlatans. If and when they fall sick they will be competing with innocent, conscientious people for hospital beds and ventilators and needlessly endangering the health care workers. It’s so wrong at every level.*


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 19, 2020)

Sad to see so little use of masks in the photos.


----------



## todalake (Apr 19, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> It's dumb and reckless. These folks are endangering innocent people, and in the USA this behavior is encouraged by some *political leaders and grifting charlatans*. If and when they fall sick they will be competing with innocent, conscientious people for hospital beds and ventilators and needlessly endangering the health care workers. It’s so wrong at every level.


Do you actually think they will be any *competition *between political leaders and common folk for beds and ventilators???


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

todalake said:


> Do you actually think they will be any *competition *between political leaders and common folk for beds and ventilators???


*No. I was referring to the folks who are practicing safe distancing, self-isolation, masks, gloves etc. versus those jokers who clearly are not.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Dang, I was so hoping to make it this time.


I'll let you know if we change our minds - we can turn on a dime!


----------

